# Dometic fridge freezer won't switch off



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

My Dometic fridge freezer (both sub units) are permanetly on when on 240v supply, despite the switch being set to off and no lights showing.

Has anyone had a similar experience and can tell me how to fix the problem?

Hymer 644B


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Can't help, but have a friendly "bump" on me  

D.

PS Have you tried calling Dometic or one of their agents ?


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Dave. Actually I live only 15 mins from Dometic UK in Blandford but I would expect their remedy to be to replace the control panel which, incidentally, has been a disaster. Two control spindles have broken and had to be apoxied, but that is not the cause of this problem.

I'll try calling them on Mon but any perceived wisdom on the subject would be welcome.

I've removed all fuses on the control box, one at a time, but can't find the fridge fuse as a temporary measure / diagnostic switch off - switch on test. Any idea where the fridge fuse lies?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a guess.
It wouldn't be a fully automatic fridge that when it loses one supply it seeks another? Maybe it's defaulting to 12v. 

Are you sure it's actually the 240v. element thats heating?

Ray.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Just check the switch first before you take the panel apart as most often its the mechanical things that fail before electronic. Wires are often not as secure as you think so look to see if they are OK.


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

I can't tell what it's working from, 12v or 240v, as all the lights are out with the switch at the off position. I only know that it's not working on gas as that is switched off seperately. 

Well on reflection I can unplug the mains feed and see if it goes off then. I'll slip into my cagoul and crampons and try that this morning!! 

I'm not sure that I'll be able to check the mecanicals. I can see that the switch is turning the rheostat as the lights are switchable (gas/12v/240v/auto) but hard to think how to tell if it's actually switching off as it should and did, without any tinkering since.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If it was OK before the big freeze and you are in a cold and snowy area. It could be some frozen moisture gained access and is causing contacts to stick.

I might have another few cups of something warming and await the thaw. Who knows it might get better...?? :idea: 

Ray.


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice thought and I've taken sustinance since expeditioning to unplug mains lead, open fridge/freezer doors and grab Dometic literature.

We were on board last weekend so the internals were toasting. Mrs Whiskeymac reminds me that she got the blame before that for leaving the fridge switched on with the doors open so that it became frosted up. I had a dehumidifier going as well.

The inside temperature is now above zero so hopefully it is defrosting at last. I'll then leave it a day with the dehumidifier going and see what happens when I power up.


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, at some time the lights went off and less power was drawn from the charger, so I'm of the opinion that a relay stuck somewhere. I was able to get rid of the frosted waste and water, though the last bit has stayed frozen and will have to await the temperature to rise above zero for a while, later in the week. The ice box is unfrozen rather strangely. Perhaps this is because the floor is designed to be cold in some way and the ice box is on a raised tray.

If this happens again I'll have to chase through the circuitry by feel and advise from installers.

Thanks for all the advise and encouragement.


----------



## Whiskeymac (Jul 20, 2005)

Just for the sake of tidiness I feel that I must report the solution, if not the cause of this problem.

The solution was to switch off the fridge/freezer with mains power disconnected and gas switched off. Robbed of "food" it gave up and switched off properly. When mains power was restored, it stayed off.

We now make sure to go through this procedure (switch off gas, then fridge) on arriving at home, waiting a while before plugging in the mains lead again. I was in the habit of plugging in to keep the fridge going until we felt like emptying it.

Strange business but it works, though it's not always been necessary.


----------

